# is racism still present in germany today?



## kyokushin723

is racism still present and exist in germany even today?

i'm an asian from spanish decent i want to go to germany but i'm afraid to experience discrimination.


----------



## James3214

I think racism is present everywhere in the world but I would say that in Germany you probably won't experience any discrimination and certainly not any different to that in any other European country. It is against the law and certainly not a reason not to come to Germany.


----------



## lols123

I think Germany has gotten a lot better with that. Depending on where you want to go in Germany it might be very helpful to learn some German in advance.


----------



## likith_jogi

Hi kyokushin,

german are not friendly.


----------



## James3214

likith_jogi said:


> Hi kyokushin,
> 
> german are not friendly.


Why? Is that through any personal experience here in Germany?


----------



## likith_jogi

James3214 said:


> Why? Is that through any personal experience here in Germany?


Nope, not from my personal experience, but my cousin is residing in germany for more than half decade.

He personally told me this.

"Germans Are not friendly"


----------



## Verdande

Strange, I know plenty of friendly Germans - I think it depends on your own attitude -not wise to make generalizations. Plus "friendliness" is very different from culture to culture.


----------

